# unloading extra sound modules



## romanaOne (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't understand which module corresponds to my soundcard:
`cat /dev/sndstat` says:

```
pcm0: <IDT 92HD81B1X (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
```

and
`kldstat | grep snd` says

```
15    1 0xffffffff8263c000 3aa8     snd_driver.ko
16    2 0xffffffff82640000 7110     snd_vibes.ko
17    2 0xffffffff82648000 4e48     snd_via82c686.ko
18    2 0xffffffff8264d000 5a68     snd_t4dwave.ko
19    4 0xffffffff82653000 21d8     snd_spicds.ko
20    2 0xffffffff82656000 7c90     snd_solo.ko
21    5 0xffffffff8265e000 58a0     snd_sbc.ko
22    2 0xffffffff82664000 56f8     snd_sb8.ko
23    2 0xffffffff8266a000 57a8     snd_sb16.ko
24    2 0xffffffff82670000 123b0    snd_neomagic.ko
25    3 0xffffffff82683000 14a00    snd_mss.ko
26    2 0xffffffff82698000 c0b0     snd_maestro3.ko
27    2 0xffffffff826a5000 c010     snd_maestro.ko
28    2 0xffffffff826b2000 4918     snd_fm801.ko
29    2 0xffffffff826b7000 7f98     snd_ess.ko
30    2 0xffffffff826bf000 9ff0     snd_envy24ht.ko
31    2 0xffffffff826c9000 b4d8     snd_envy24.ko
32    2 0xffffffff826d5000 d1a0     snd_ds1.ko
33    2 0xffffffff826e3000 6388     snd_cs4281.ko
34    2 0xffffffff826ea000 7648     snd_atiixp.ko
35    2 0xffffffff826f2000 6408     snd_als4000.ko
36    2 0xffffffff826f9000 9128     snd_ad1816.ko
```

So loading snd_driver pulled in all these. Which one is in use?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2018)

A couple of the most common soundcard drivers are already loaded for GENERIC, they've been built-in. So there's a good chance you don't need to load anything.


----------

